# 1st croatian bagged dub



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

airlift xl's ...tires are holding me up in the rear
huffs are temporary...RH ZW1's are waiting ih garage...9,5 x17 and 8,5 x17
i want to thank [email protected],[email protected] and [email protected]>
































these one will be my best friends in few days


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

this is how car used to look with 8 and 8.5 x17


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

:thumbup: for choice of wheels. i picked up a set of rh's a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

after RH's i m going to paint whole car in lb5r...r32 deep blue perlefect.-..
i have that color on my mk4


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Mexx_TDI said:


>


 inspiration for me to finish my rh's :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

that looks awesome :beer:


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

thank you guys...i m not good with taking pictures,in few days i ll will have decent photoshoot with my friends dslr


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Mexx_TDI said:


> thank you guys...i m not good with taking pictures,in few days i ll will have decent photoshoot with my friends dslr


 make sure to get a good shot of the rear stance. :thumbup:


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

i ve just received these goodies


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Izgleda odlicno! :thumbup::beer: 

Mozda cemo se vidjeti u Worthersee na godinu!


----------

